# Join The Club



## jjsunderground (Dec 17, 2007)

hey i started a grow group on yahoo. check it out.              groups.yahoo.com/group/Neosgardenshow/


----------



## Growdude (Dec 18, 2007)

is that safe?


----------



## Hick (Dec 18, 2007)

Safe for Rose and veggie gardeners... 
I removed the automatic redirect. Anyone wishing to visit or join, can c/p the address into their browser window.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 18, 2007)

Growdude said:
			
		

> is that safe?


What Hick said...People REALLY NEED TO READ what they are agreeing to when they do this stuff.



			
				Yahoo! Privacy Policy said:
			
		

> *We believe it is necessary to share information in order to investigate, prevent, or take action regarding illegal activities*, suspected fraud, situations involving potential threats to the physical safety of any person, violations of Yahoo!'s terms of use, or as otherwise required by law.


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 19, 2007)

you dont have to enter your location. just make an email with a false location if you want to post pics of pot. i thought it would be cool to get some regular gardeners posting some pics and stuff in my group. thanks, peace!


----------

